# URGENT Frogs need a new home



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

Due to some unforeseen circumstances regarding job loss and money issues I would like to give my frogs a new home. I didn't really wanna give them away but if anyone can come and pick them up tomorrow that would be fantastic. I will be leaving for a week and the AC at my house has broke down and I just want them to have a good life and go to a great home. 
Please respond ASAP, and local pick up only. I have fruit fly cultures that can go with them as well. I appreciate everyone's consideration and look forward to a rapid response. The frogs are a 0.0.2 D. galactonotus and are very healthy. 

Sorry I forgot to mention, I am located in the Carlisle PA area

Cheers
Evan Keller


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

What is your location? That should help you find someone to take them.


----------



## Jungleboy (Dec 24, 2011)

If your near the DC area within 150 miles I'll help you out


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dev30ils said:


> What is your location? That should help you find someone to take them.


This would be helpful information.

If you near the Indianapolis area, I could possibly help out.

Best of luck.


----------



## Mike1239 (May 15, 2012)

i live in 21237 they can go in here


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww man mike I wish you lived in PA, I have the same gnome except a larger version watching over my plants/frogs


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

I'm sure you'll find someone in the area that will take them. We should try to keep this thread bumped so someone in PA will notice it and help out. 

Good luck to you Evan!


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Dev30ils, if nobody can make it tomorrow send me a PM and I can try and work something out for another day


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Bump
I really wish I lived where you lived or you lived where I lived, as that would be convenient for both of us.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Forgot to ask if they were yellow, red, or orange? Maybe that info will get someone to bite.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

They are both Yellow, one has an entire yellow back ad the other has a yellow back with yellow on top of both back legs and a bracelet on a front leg.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

here is an older pic of the two


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Bump for Evan. Come on people in the area...free frogs!
Evan, you might pick up some serious interest if you started this as a new thread and title it *"Free Frogs! ASAP!"*


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Evan, sent you a PM, I'm in Harrisburg...


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

At first I thought it said you were leaving for AC. You would have passed me on the way and I would have taken them.

Looks like carlisle is a bit of a drive for me. Don't have time to make that run today. Contact me if you want to meet in the middle.


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks for the bumps everyone, currently pending but keep the interest coming!


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Why part of pa do you live in?


----------



## karl47 (Sep 3, 2008)

Evan,
I'm from Waynesboro, PA, about an hour away and can get them from you first thing Sunday morning, about 8:30 -9:00 AM or even in the late afternoon. I just saw your post and am at work on 3rd Shift, getting off at 07:00, & home at 07:30. Hope you get this post before I hit the hay at 08:15 tomorrow. I can give your babies a good home, like the rest of my 40 or so assorted PDFs. 
I'll check for a reply around 08:00 AM.
Karl



Evan Keller said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Due to some unforeseen circumstances regarding job loss and money issues I would like to give my frogs a new home. I didn't really wanna give them away but if anyone can come and pick them up tomorrow that would be fantastic. I will be leaving for a week and the AC at my house has broke down and I just want them to have a good life and go to a great home.
> Please respond ASAP, and local pick up only. I have fruit fly cultures that can go with them as well. I appreciate everyone's consideration and look forward to a rapid response. The frogs are a 0.0.2 D. galactonotus and are very healthy.
> ...


----------



## Evan Keller (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey everyone, the frogs have been adopted and are going to a good home. Thank you all very much for the quick responses!
Cheers
Evan


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Evan Keller said:


> Hey everyone, the frogs have been adopted and are going to a good home. Thank you all very much for the quick responses!
> Cheers
> Evan


Glad to hear it!


----------

